# Come on, inspire me…



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

As you may or may not know, I have a pretty wide taste range when it comes to music, apart from the odd bit of classical/opera, it’s mainly all noisy though (oh, and the angelic tones of Julianne Regan in All About Eve).

I’ve not had a “new discovery” in a while now and I feel like I need one, but now I’m in my 40’s I’m so out of touch with things.

I spent my youth living in record shops (mid to late 80’s and early 90’s), going to gigs, head buried in Melody Maker and absorbing what I could. 

I’m a big fan of punk (old and new, from the Sex Pistols to NOFX, NOFX probably being my all time favourite band), grunge (Mudhoney – yeah!!!) no wave (Sonic Youth), the endless list of 80’s/90’s indie (the noisier the better, My Bloody Valentine being one of my favourite bands, early Pixies stuff etc). 60’s MC5, Velvet Underground, Can, 70’s metal Rush (2112 is awesome!), Uriah Heap… the list goes on. 

The last “hair on the neck” new band and their respective track discoveries for me have been Thursday (Understanding In A Car Crash), Alkaline Trio (“97” – reminds me so much of Fugazi’s 13 songs) and Propagandhi (Stick the ****ing flag..).

Been listening to Scuzz tonight whilst doing some work and, although I like nearly all I’ve heard, the only song that really stood out to me was Fear Factory, and I already have a load of FF stuff.

So what have you got to recommend to me to become my new favourite in the car CD? Probably looking more punk/metal oriented.

And Ross, as much as I have tried, I can listen to Meshuggah, but the hairs on the back of the neck just don’t rise


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I quite like the new Paloma Faith album....not punk/metal mind you, sorry!

:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

lagwagon :thumb:

use to listen to them, my fave album is Duh


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

So no Mylie Cyrus then:lol:

For what it's worth, my pedigree is a bit earlier.......Adverts, Xray specs, Slaughter + The Dogs, Damned, Patti Smith, Iggy, Clash, Pistols, Black Slate, Augustus Pablo, Buzz****s...........pickin up a trend? :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

no use for a name - all the best songs album

basically anything which was on fat wreck chords back in the day :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> I quite like the new Paloma Faith album....not punk/metal mind you, sorry!
> 
> :thumb:


Umm, thanks, but no thanks 



big ben said:


> lagwagon :thumb:
> 
> use to listen to them, my fave album is Duh


Big fan of Lagwagon, even bigger fan of the almighty and most brilliant Me First and the Gimme Gimmes!



kenny wilson said:


> So no Mylie Cyrus then:lol:
> 
> For what it's worth, my pedigree is a bit earlier.......Adverts, Xray specs, Slaughter + The Dogs, Damned, Patti Smith, Iggy, Clash, Pistols, Black Slate, Augustus Pablo, Buzz****s...........pickin up a trend? :thumb:


Pretty much there already mate, along with ****ney Rejects, SLF etc etc etc , and later on Discharge, Conflict, Subhumans, Crass... Great choice though!



big ben said:


> no use for a name - all the best songs album
> 
> basically anything which was on fat wreck chords back in the day :thumb:


Got loads of No Use For A Name, some is great, but some the singing/lyrics is a bit dire, trying a bit too hard to fit lyrics to a tune if you get what i mean.. Have a fair bit of Fat Wreck Chords stuff but i'm sure i've missed out on some good stuff too. Also like Goldfinger.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

have you tried the Trivium/A Perfect Circle/Tool kinda stuff?

difficult to get that "hair standing" thing these days, as you've heard most of the stuff before, anything new is just a variation.

Saying that, was listening to Faith No More last night, forgot just how good some of their stuff was.....


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

If you fancy something shouty/metally/thrashy/hardcorey, try some Hatebreed. Saw them live the other day and they were very loud. 



Frothey said:


> difficult to get that "hair standing" thing these days, as you've heard most of the stuff before, anything new is just a variation.
> 
> Saying that, was listening to Faith No More last night, forgot just how good some of their stuff was.....


You certainly do forget how good some of the older bands were (and still are) and how influential they are on modern metal, and other music.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Frothey said:


> have you tried the Trivium/A Perfect Circle/Tool kinda stuff?
> 
> difficult to get that "hair standing" thing these days, as you've heard most of the stuff before, anything new is just a variation.
> 
> Saying that, was listening to Faith No More last night, forgot just how good some of their stuff was.....


Really like Trivium, a bit mainstream type metal in way, but great to drive too. I have a couple of Tool CDs (anyone with Bill Hicks on the CD sleeve has be good!), i've probably heard a Perfect Circle, but can't recall so will give them a go.

If it helps, Amen are mentally good in my opinion, a bit of a punk/mental cross over, but i love it!

Faith No More is more my missus type music, she's mainly into the really crap metal though like Bon Jovi , Poison, GnR, Styper etc :lol:

I'm sure there are still plently of hair on the neck bands for me to discover. Thursday was a great for me, i know it's emo, but his voice reminds me so much of Robert Smith of the Cure it just hit the spot!



rubbishboy said:


> If you fancy something shouty/metally/thrashy/hardcorey, try some Hatebreed. Saw them live the other day and they were very loud.


I'll give them a go too, cheers! No speakers in the office though, so will need to be later 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Lamb of God all the way!!  Some of the most competent musicianship I've seen in the metal world. Heavy as f*ck with the same kind of groove Pantera managed.






..and one of their tracks from a few albums back.






I have to say Trivium are a superb band, extremely polished sounding but I've seen them live and they pull it off like a new Metallica. Very very impressive musicians.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Cheers Alex. I'll have a listen to those later on too.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Slightly off the Metal root, but hard and fast as it comes


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

^^ obviously can't hear these till later, but if they are punk, i'm more of a punk man than a greebo in all honesty :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Shiny said:


> ^^ obviously can't hear these till later, but if they are punk, i'm more of a punk man than a greebo in all honesty :thumb:


In esseance it DnB but its very dark and hard and some what metal inspired in places


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

what about;

farse
capdown

great bands if you like that sort of thing :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Definitely back up Capdown, brilliant band and superb live too.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Try Smoke or Fire for punk rock, think the are signed to Fat Wreck  Also early At The Drive In and Thrice if you don't mind Thursday.

Can't recomend *shels and Devil Sold His Soul enough either, I promise you your hairs will stand up for some of there stuff dude!


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Aahhh and a band called Isis!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Definitely back up Capdown, brilliant band and superb live too.


capdown are fuking awesome live!!! seen them loads of times because they were local to me, so went to some pretty small nutty gigs back in the day :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I only got to see them live, mate's parents were gig promoters so got to go back stage and stuff but never got round to speaking to any of them!! 

I think they've split now though.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

have they, wouldnt know tbh... i remember speaking to them in a bar in northampton, they love it!! and got them to sign my jumper randomly pissed up :lol:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Idlewillkill said:


> Try Smoke or Fire for punk rock, think the are signed to Fat Wreck  Also early At The Drive In and Thrice if you don't mind Thursday.
> 
> Can't recomend *shels and Devil Sold His Soul enough either, I promise you your hairs will stand up for some of there stuff dude!


I've got Realtionship of Command by at the Drive in, not listened to it for a while though so i'll have to dig it out.

I've note heard the others, so i'll be on the case.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Faith No More is more my missus type music, she's mainly into the really crap metal though like Bon Jovi , Poison, GnR, Styper etc :lol:


funny that, playingFNM my missus was like "why haven't you put that on my ipod".....

I'm actually playing a load of the c*ck rock at the moment, LA Guns, Skid Row, G'n'R, Salty Dog, etc at the moment - but that's probably 'cos I love the irony of Steel Panther. It's also made me want one of these...










Ah, the Eighties. Great days :lol:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

how about chickenfoot?

Or if you just want something weird ronnie james dio.

"ride the tiger, you can see his stripes but you know hes clean"

drugs have a lot to answer for . . . . .


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

******* - now there's a real song.

Listen to some Killswitch Engage - the end of heartache/my cursa/my last serenade/rose of sharyn to name a few


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bloodbath,Opeth,Alice in Chains,Queens of the stone age ect:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I meant to reply to this over the weekend when i listened to a few songs.

Hatebreed - enjoyed it very much, but not haitstanding i'm afraid. A bit like many metal bands tbh, but will be great to drive to

Lamb of God - as above. Great videos too

Counter Strike & current Value - sorry Gandhi mate, but i can't stand DnB, completely souless uninspiring music to me. I've been given loads of DnB to try over years, but not liked any of it. Yet i can listen to Nine Inch Nails all day long, some of the music is very similar, but it has depth to it.

Farce/Capdown - Ska is another type of music i'm not keen on, I like Rancid and Snuff, but they are as much Punk as they are Ska, sadly if it sounds like the theme tune to the Young Ones, it's not for me.

Smoke or Fire & Thrice - cheers Idlewillkill, will look out for some more of these, i enjoyed these.

but *shels, Devil Sold His Soul & Isis seemed a bit anthemy to me, not much can compare with the Wedding Present's "Seamonsters" when it comes to this type of music 

That's as far as i've got so far. I have some old Dio on tape somewhere! lol! Man on the silver mountain, Holy Diver and all that. Die Young was the best Black Sabbath song ever, much better than Ozzie!

I'll give Chickenfoot, Bloodbath and Opeth a go. I have a Killswitch CD already. Not a big fan of Alice in Chains and Queens of the Stoneage, they were never as good as Uriah Heep's Gypsy


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Lamb of God - as above. Great videos too


Glad you thought they were ok mate, they're one of my favourite bands at the moment although they take some getting into.

I bought my first LOG album back in about 2003 which I liked but it took a while to get really into and see beyond the sheer heaviness off them. Some awesome grooves and the drumming, especially live is something to behold.

Their videos are good too, well stupid but good haha.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I used to not like LOG but I do now,they get regularly played on Spotify.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

I prefer the "eagles of death metal", Josh's side project, to QOTSA.

Likewise, it's a shame Grohl didn't do more as "Probot". Big sky is a fantastic track, as is Red War. It's good how he can out do the guest musician, "Shake Your Blood" is more Motorhead than Motorhead - was hoping Lemmy was going to be the suprise guest at Wembley, rather than the two old geezers that turned up..... who were they anyway lol!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

How about Mastadon, or Alexisonfire?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

God bless Youtube, makes all this so much easier.

Mastadon is a bit like LOG etc for me, the kind of stuff you have playing in the background on Scuzz when you've had to bring work home.

Just listened to a few Alexisonfire (at least it wasn't poor old Johnny Yen again....) and that's not bad, could listen to a bit more of that.

This is the kind of metal that gets me out of bed, almost a modern Dead Kennedys -


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Alexisonfire are fantastic.

How about Lamb of God or Porcupine Tree?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I really like Alice in Chains If you have not heard of them I highly recommend you listen to them.Youtube has a lot of there songs,Its such a shame Layne the lead singer died from a drugs overdose because his voice suited the whole sound of AIC so so well.


----------



## Soepergrover (Aug 14, 2009)

A shameless plug for a bit of music from the low countries: 

Triggerfinger (nevermind the kinda 'home made' video; they don't do much videoclips, they prefer to play live, which is awesome)





Peter Pan Speedrock (might want to skip the first two minutes)


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Amen remind me of Warrior Soul for some reason.


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

im digging out all my old hardcore for my ipod,some great bands back then better than the emo crap round now.

afi(black sails,art of era)
youth of today
kinghorse
tsol
throwdown
poison idea
misfits
gorilla buscuits
seaweed
prong
adolescents
the dwarves
big business
black flag
operation ivy/big rig/rancid
cro-mags
gallows
new bomb turks
jerrys kids

loads more but would be here all nite lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

phillyctr said:


> misfits
> prong
> adolescents
> the dwarves
> ...


I have a fair few stuff of the above so i'll definitely give the others a go! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Quick update, i have now furnished my surround sound music studio (ie my car  ) with some goodies to try and first up is Alexisonfire.

Awesome! Really like this so far, a fairly heavy Thursday. Still on the Alexisonfire lp, but for a debut album, it rocks.


----------

